# Shock Leader knots



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

What is the best and smallest knot that can be used to tie a 50# mono shock leader to a 20# mono running line? The challenge is getting the not to flow smoothly out of and into the level wind (Abu 6600). I currently tie a regular overhand not in the leader line and a uni knot in the running line. I know the easiest fix is to go conventional, but, as was suggested on this board, I need to get comfortable with the level wind baitcaster before I move up to the conventional.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I have used "varias" tapered shock leaders with pretty good success. They are pretty pricey & you have to mail order them from europe, but they definately work. They taper from something like 70lb test down to 17lb. They actually solve a couple of problems because you are now tieing 17lb to 20lb so you get a nice small knot & you don't have to deal with the whole tieing dissimilar line sizes issue.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Albright's a good one, but probably won't go through the levelwind with the 50# shock.

I started using a spectra top shot for pier fishing about 10 years ago. The piers I fished had old pilons extending out several hundred yards and the big fish always seem to head for the pilons. There's a trick to getting them out of these pilons,but the top shot would be so frayed it would have to be changed out. A fishing partner came up with the idea to use spectra top shots and last time I fished the pier seems everyone is now using them on the piers. I use them in the ship channel and in the surf(Winter) and haven't had any problems. I change them out after a few good catching trips. I run one on my smaller 6500--14#mono and 65# shock. I'm sure we do totally different kind of fishing and I don't throw lures often so I'm not sure how spectra would affect presentation/hook-up throwing lures.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

For a level wind, and it might sound funny as it is two knots not one, but I use the spider to no name combo. Both knots are compact and do not have any issue with them passing through the level wind.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've begun doing the same thing Cdog mentioned with my level winds and have been pleasantly surprised...I'm fishing lighter mainline (10 or 12), and generally not throwing more than 4-6oz, and running a 30lb shock.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have 2 - 6500s with the level winds on them and yes Cdogs knots work very well on both but then again I usally run 14lb main line to 30lb shock, I have run as high as 17lb test but 20 and you ain't gonna get but so much line on that reel and the knot size grows quickly.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I have 2 - 6500s with the level winds on them and yes Cdogs knots work very well on both but then again I usally run 14lb main line to 30lb shock, I have run as high as 17lb test but 20 and you ain't gonna get but so much line on that reel and the knot size grows quickly.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Drumdum said:


>


Oh don't be so shocked


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

If your just getting used too the levelwind. Spool it up
with 25# Line and forget the Shock, one less thing too
worry about! Been fishing my Abu's like that for year's!
Will throw 4oz & chunk of bait a long @$$ way's. Go 
ahead and get you a conventional also:fishing:
( Albright on the Splice )


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Magged Out said:


> If your just getting used too the levelwind. Spool it up
> with 25# Line and forget the Shock, one less thing too
> worry about! Been fishing my Abu's like that for year's!
> Will throw 4oz & chunk of bait a long @$$ way's. Go
> ...



What he said.

I have also used the Slim Beauty knot with a single mainline tied into the shock leader. Makes a very compact and tapered knot going out.

Slim Beauty Knot

I also use the Yucatan Knot. Very simple to tie and never fails when tied right.

Yucatan Knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Oh don't be so shocked


 Bein kinda "set in yer ways" with the albright, just didn't think yer ole arse could tie something different...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TideJones said:


> What is the best and smallest knot that can be used to tie a 50# mono shock leader to a 20# mono running line? The challenge is getting the not to flow smoothly out of and into the level wind (Abu 6600). I currently tie a regular overhand not in the leader line and a uni knot in the running line. I know the easiest fix is to go conventional, but, as was suggested on this board, I need to get comfortable with the level wind baitcaster before I move up to the conventional.


Conventional= no big deal

You can go with an abu 6500 mag elite for control, you'll be surprised at how easy it is to throw with the magnetic control. This will also get you used to laying the line down with your thumb, the longer you wait and put it off, the longer you deprive yourself of the benefits of conventionals- so why wait ?

If you have made even two successful casts with a levelwind- you are ready for a conventional- just don't go overboard on your first conventional- stick with the magged abu or a penn 525, these are easy for most everyone to use.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Not enough!*



Magged Out said:


> If your just getting used too the levelwind. Spool it up
> with 25# Line and forget the Shock, one less thing too
> worry about! Been fishing my Abu's like that for year's!
> Will throw 4oz & chunk of bait a long @$$ way's. Go
> ...


He won't have enough line on the reel to really throw it. 25lb. is a little on the heavy side to throw long with only 4oz. and bait. I would go with 14lb. with 25lb. shock leader to get you started.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. Since an overhand knot on the 50# leader is too big, it makes since to step down the line size. I will go down to 12 or 14 running line and 30# leader.

Also, since I am not having any significant issues with casting a level wind, I will keep an eye out for a used conventional reel.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I use two solutions. The varvis tapered leaders with a blood knot and the Spider to no-name. The tapered leaders are my favorite but a bit pricey.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Digger is the Spider tied on the Mainline?


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I've used 50# braid as a shock leader, with an Alberto knot, to my 17# Black Widow line, with a level wind. But I don't particularly like using a level wind reel with a shock leader. Now I run braid, and a shorter leader to avoid any hassles. It works for me.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was given a lot of information on shock leader knots before with some very good links for tying knots.

See, http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49330&highlight=waal

After much advice also from this forum I succumbed to the conventional reel, bought myself a Penn 525 super mag, which is fantastic, neither was there any great difficulty in changing to this type of reel. I have just bought a Penn 535 Mag for the rough ground fishing here in Scotland, both are brillian and trouble free.

Just set the mags on the +++ side for anti-birds-nests and you'll be fine.

This is is a great site for information and friendly advice, tight lines!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Just spool it up with 50# braid. Done....no knots.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The_Outlaw said:


> Just spool it up with 50# braid. Done....no knots.


until you blow up or snagged on a rock. Either scenerio...you've lost a crap load of braid $$ and possibly having a bent spool or shaft even more $$$.

4 turn spider to a no-name gots my vote.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cdog said:


> For a level wind, and it might sound funny as it is two knots not one, but I use the spider to no name combo. Both knots are compact and do not have any issue with them passing through the level wind.



This would be my choice.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> until you blow up or snagged on a rock. Either scenerio...you've lost a crap load of braid $$ and possibly having a bent spool or shaft even more $$$.
> 
> 4 turn spider to a no-name gots my vote.



No rocks on my beachfront and I can't remember the last time I had a blow up. Never bent a spool or shaft either. I have used 50 and 65 PP on my 4500's for at least 3 years, not one problem.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*First time feed back*

Just started using shock leaders this year due to the fact of throwing heavier weights. I was using 17 mono to 50, 60, and 80 and also 30 braid to the same shocks, with little experience with all the different knots, I found, the spider to no name to be the easiest and fastest. I tried them all, and practiced for weeks, and this was the best combo I came up with. They are easy to remember and easy to repeat. 

By the way, 4 days of throwing and catching and never lost a single knot and never had to change one out. With practice, you can get the spider pretty short too.

To you guys that like the bimini Knot. [email protected]#$ that! I did it a few times. That thing is a pure pain in the a$$!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

seajay said:


> Digger is the Spider tied on the Mainline?


Yes it is in the running line. Sorry I did not look into the thread for a while.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

The_Outlaw said:


> Just spool it up with 50# braid. Done....no knots.


What the $%#^ are you fishin' for ? U-Boats. You could pull a framed up F-150 out with that stuff.


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

On my abu levelwinds, I load spool with 15# or 20# power pro. Then I double that with a 3 wrap surgeons loop and tie 20#-50# shock with a no-name. If spooling with mono I double with a bimini twist to a no-name. Never have have any problems with these knots. 



aka 
Sea Terp


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> What the $%#^ are you fishin' for ? U-Boats. You could pull a framed up F-150 out with that stuff.



That's right. And I can release a fish without stressing and tiring it too much. So it can swim away when I release it.


----------

